# Youtube Accounts?!



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 12, 2015)

I was wondering if any users on here had Youtube accounts c:. I have one, and i'm starting to upload videos of Bell Tree (though idk what kind of videos to make about bell tree xP)

Have any of you considered making videos about Bell Tree? Do you have a Youtube Channel?

You tell me xD


----------



## tomothy (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a youtube channel that has like 3 speedpaints on it, same name as my user Cx


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 12, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> I have a youtube channel that has like 3 speedpaints on it, same name as my user Cx



I like your speedpaints! I subscribed and commented haha.

Have you ever considered making a video on bell tree forums?


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a youtube
I'm very dorky though
My user is Glitterboyx.​


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 12, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> I have a youtube
> I'm very dorky though
> My user is Glitterboyx.​



I love your channel!

Subscribed and commented lol.


You use the same screen recorder as me xP. You should make a video of bell tree forums c:


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 12, 2015)

I have one! Chanel name is 
Bell Bag

I make help videos for Bellbag.tk


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

I have one, but I barley use it.

I only use it to post my animations, crappy 3D Movie Maker videos, and playthroughs of random PC games from my childhood.
Like Putt Putt or Pajama Sam.


----------



## Temari (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a channel~ I've been way to busy to post anything, though ;n;

I have some old speedpaints up there~


----------



## tomothy (Apr 12, 2015)

How would you make videos about a forum though?


----------



## Peebers (Apr 12, 2015)

i have a channel, but i don't really upload videos on it 

i mainly use it to subscribe to my favorite channels and support them


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I was wondering if any users on here had Youtube accounts c:. I have one, and i'm starting to upload videos of Bell Tree (though idk what kind of videos to make about bell tree xP)
> 
> Have any of you considered making videos about Bell Tree? Do you have a Youtube Channel?
> 
> You tell me xD



What is your channel name then? I do have a channel but my video's are very old, they were recorded already for like 2 years before they were uploaded so you do not wanna know my channel name xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> I have a youtube
> I'm very dorky though
> My user is Glitterboyx.​



Whoa Eamon your voice sounds really... young if you know what i mean, how old are you?


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a channel with Kathy Griffin's comedy.

People love me for uploading them


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

I just use mine to keep up with subscriptions, and nothing else


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I just use mine to keep up with subscriptions, and nothing else



Hahah! I think a lot of people do! (So do i at the moment xD)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 12, 2015)

I use YouTube all the time, but I don't make videos anymore. I made a few tutorials and Halo 3 videos, but that's it.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't upload videos, I just use it to subscribe to my favourite channels. Although, that being said... There is ONE video on my channel... And it's literally the most stupid thing ever lol. x3


----------



## Tao (Apr 12, 2015)

I have an account but I only really use it for subscriptions so I know when something new by somebody I like has been uploaded. 
It has stuff uploaded on it but it's all stuff that was just based on silly jokes among friends. I don't see how anybody else would find it funny without context.

I have/had youtube accounts for bands I'm in/have been in but I don't use them. I just have the details written down somewhere but I'm way too lazy to actually upload to them.


I don't know what a video about the bell tree would be exactly...A commentary of posts? That would just be a regular comment though I guess, maybe with a few 'distasteful' jokes I can't usually say here.
Or maybe a one off video like this:


----------



## Bowie (Apr 12, 2015)

I have one, but I don't use it. I plan to create a one to actually use at some point.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 12, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> How would you make videos about a forum though?



Screencast O Matic. It records your screen c:




Going to subscribe to everyone that has a channel! Mine is jasjasisawesome for future reference (my videos suck xD)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 12, 2015)

I have one, but I only use it to watch and like videos.

I had another account a while ago and I uploaded a bunch of WW videos. I haven't been on that account in a while.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 12, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I have one, but I only use it to watch and like videos.
> 
> I had another account a while ago and I uploaded a bunch of WW videos. I haven't been on that account in a while.



I would love to see that haha. I miss watching WW videos.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 12, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I have one, but I only use it to watch and like videos.
> 
> I had another account a while ago and I uploaded a bunch of WW videos. I haven't been on that account in a while.



I would love to see that haha. I miss watching WW videos.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 12, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I have one, but I only use it to watch and like videos.
> 
> I had another account a while ago and I uploaded a bunch of WW videos. I haven't been on that account in a while.



Oh I'd love to see that haha. I miss watching Wild World videos all the time like I used to.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 12, 2015)

I do happen to have a YouTube account under the same name with some cheesy videos uploaded on it. It's mostly filled with Mario Kart and Animal Crossing, along with a few video game footages and some random PC-related videos.

Keep in mind that this channel is mostly there for experimenting, and might eventually end up having actual purposes if I really want to do so.


----------



## tomothy (Apr 12, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Screencast O Matic. It records your screen c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but like what would the content be? Like just you browsing the forums and posting while you record it?


----------



## Tao (Apr 12, 2015)

Searching youtube and this is a thing that somebody has already actually done.








Yea...I mean...Wow...I don't even think actual screen capture software would have saved this.

I'm also assuming that their advertisements are based on their browsing history. They've definitely been 'jackin it'.


(I checked their Youtube name here and they've not logged in since 2008, so I doubt I'll offend the uploader)


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Does someone know how to record a 3DS, GameCube, Wii, or Wii U without capture card (except for filming it lol) i do not wanna spend that much but i feel like that i have no choice.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

Tao said:


> Searching youtube and this is a thing that somebody has already actually done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dem ads tho


----------



## Tao (Apr 12, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Does someone know how to record a 3DS, GameCube, Wii, or Wii U without capture card (except for filming it lol) i do not wanna spend that much but i feel like that i have no choice.




Play games with emulators on a PC then just using regular screen capture software.

Emulators aren't illegal, the use of ROMs are. I wouldn't worry about either though since the likelihood anybody would actually notice is very slim. Chances are, you've seen a youtuber playing with emulators and ROMs but haven't even noticed.

Whether you can do it depends on your computer. Running the emulator and the screen capture software generally needs a half decent computer anyway. Emulators typically also demand more power than the original console itself which only adds to how great of a computer you need so just because your computer *should* be able to run Gamecube games doesn't mean that it actually will be powerful enough to emulate it.

3DS and Wii U don't have emulators available as far as I know. Emulators usually only tend to turn up after a consoles life cycle.
3DS in particular *NEED* to be modded for video capture due to the lack of video output on handheld devices. 


I would just go with a reasonably priced capture card though. Emulators can come with their own problems and games don't always run as intended on them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> dem ads tho




Hope they took advantage of that fantastic sounding offer.


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2015)

Tao said:


> Searching youtube and this is a thing that somebody has already actually done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow is that is painful to watch


----------



## Android (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm known as "mandnf" on Youtube. I upload videos occasionally.


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 13, 2015)

I have one under my google + name Brian molko pinching his nipple where I just watch videos


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Bump I guess. I've actually check out some of the channels haha


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't have a channel. I wouldn't have anything to post, really.


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

My Channel is ShyestAngel <3 I like to make AMVS and just silly things in general, but right now my current obsession is Tokyo ghoul~


----------



## UmaNation (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey!! callab channels anyone?


----------



## Karminny (Apr 29, 2015)

how about_ I want a channel, but im too lazy to make one and use it_


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 29, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> My Channel is ShyestAngel <3 I like to make AMVS and just silly things in general, but right now my current obsession is Tokyo ghoul~



Cool! I don't know what Tokyo Ghoul is, but maybe I'll check it out soon haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



UmaNation said:


> Hey!! callab channels anyone?



Haha, we've got one!


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 29, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Cool! I don't know what Tokyo Ghoul is, but maybe I'll check it out soon haha



Ah! you really should, it's quite amazing~ also please do tell me if you watch any of my silly videos, I'm curious of the reactions. <3


----------



## Aryxia (Apr 29, 2015)

Mine's Archaevia, but I don't use it for anything :x


----------



## Mariah (Apr 29, 2015)

I've had my Youtube account since 2007. I used to upload stuff in middle school, but I've since deleted them all because they were far too embarrassing. I also made really embarrassing Club Penguin videos in 7th grade on a separate account. They're still there because I can't access the account anymore. Now, I just use it to watch people I'm subscribed to and to save music I like.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 30, 2015)

I have an account but I don't really upload anything. I used to upload my voice acting auditions for voice acting rolls on YouTube on my old account which are way too embarrassing to see now XD


----------



## Brad (Apr 30, 2015)

I run a channel where I post short films/skits:
https://www.youtube.com/user/bradsmagicsweatshop

I also have a channel where I post my livestreams and other gaming related content:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2SulR6OxP8teMk5_i18juQ


----------



## Coach (Apr 30, 2015)

I have one, but I only use it to subscribe, like and comment. I plan to make videos with my friend in the future, though.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 30, 2015)

I have a channel I just use for subscriptions.


----------



## Murray (Apr 30, 2015)

Brad said:


> I run a channel where I post short films/skits:
> https://www.youtube.com/user/bradsmagicsweatshop
> 
> I also have a channel where I post my livestreams and other gaming related content:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2SulR6OxP8teMk5_i18juQ



have you thought about making videos on belltree forums?


----------



## Brad (Apr 30, 2015)

Murray said:


> have you thought about making videos on belltree forums?



No sir.


----------



## peachy13 (May 19, 2015)

They seem fun, but I don't think I'd want one. They're fun to watch though


----------



## Ramza (May 19, 2015)

go crazy


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 12, 2015)

Gonna bump this up as I'm still curious haha


----------



## sock (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm planning on doing BookTube with Bug!


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 12, 2015)

My YouTube channel is called RegularShowfan2012

I upload whatever on it


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 12, 2015)

Spongebob said:


> My YouTube channel is called RegularShowfan2012
> 
> I upload whatever on it



I've seen your Pietro glitch video before!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 12, 2015)

I technically have a channel but it's empty. I just use it to like/favourite/comment/subscribe on videos.


----------



## Togekid (Aug 12, 2015)

I've got a channel (in my sig) and I'm recording and uploading some ACNL collabs with some TBTers next week.


----------



## Goldenapple (Aug 12, 2015)

I used to have 21 subscribers. c': My account is just Goldenapple. I don't post videos anymore because of school. :/


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Aug 15, 2015)

mayorjoe said:


> I've got a channel (in my sig) and I'm recording and uploading some ACNL collabs with some TBTers next week.



I can't find your channel? XD. Whats your YouTube name?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 15, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I have a channel with Kathy Griffin's comedy.
> 
> People love me for uploading them



rip in peace


----------

